# Hazardous Materials Eagle/Roaring Fork



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

The piece talks about possible meth fixin's. Tweakers can do some weird stuff..just wish they covered the enitire glass containers in duct tape, (boating foul).


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The rivers not cold enough to make meth.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Panama Red said:


> The rivers not cold enough to make meth.


Yes that's true but they're a handy place to dump the waste and that crap can kill ya.

For more information google "meth death bag"


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.postindependent.com/new...tle-case-after-cops-stake-out-dumping-ground/

They caught one guy.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow. Actual Police work pays off. Now if we could just get Josephine County to address the smash and grab routine at Graves Creek we'd all be better off.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Asshat tweaker. If he doesn't spend the rest of his life in prison, his community restitution should include a year or so cleaning up the Roaring Fork.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Please don't insult the ASS Hat.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry that is a nice looking asshat. Turns out the asshat in question didn't have meth in his house, they are still trying to figure out what was in the bottles and why he was dumping them in the river. The rest of my statement still applies. Maybe he should be sentenced to clean up the river WEARING the asshat!


----------

